# Help ID this shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a few of these shrimp from CRS parents. Is it a golden or snow white? It's very hard to get a clear picture because it is so white. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They are Goldens! You get goldens from CRS and snow whites from CBS. If yours are from CRS then they are definitely golden bees.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> They are Goldens! You get goldens from CRS and snow whites from CBS. If yours are from CRS then they are definitely golden bees.


this was true years ago but not now, now you can get goldens or snowwhite from both CRS and CBS. It all depends on lines and how they were crossed. If CBS exhibit non full blacks and slight browning then you can tell it has golden genes.

[Removed photo as per request of owner]

near the bottom of the side collar pattern you begin to see slight browning.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

One way to tell is, if the head colour is the same as the body colour. Then you've got a snow white. If the body colour is yellow and the head is white, then it's a golden.
Sorry, your picture is kind of over exposed. Everything looks kind of white. So it's hard to tell.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Stick to the subject! The question was asked of Matt's shrimps not mine...

FYI That picture is sooo very fuzzy you cannot tell what it shows, and it is indeed a very black Mosura. 

Jiang604 (I did not give you permission to use my pictures) which you do not have!!) Please delete this post before I take it up with the Moderator! 

My picture has NOTHING to do with Matt's question!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Stick to the subject! The question was asked of Matt's shrimps not mine...
> 
> FYI That picture is sooo very fuzzy you cannot tell what it shows, and it is indeed a very black Mosura.
> 
> ...


lol i'm not claiming it as my own, i'm posting it to answer your question.



> You get goldens from CRS and snow whites from CBS. If yours are from CRS then they are definitely golden bees.


This was a friendly correction of information that you 'suggested' and to answer your own question I showed your own picture whether or not it is in reality thats fine, which is why i used the word 'slight' browning can be due to picture maybe not who knows, but its a good example to use. Consider it a compliment =P I mean your pictures can finally be used for an explanation of something. Big improvement from older pics  congrats Anna on your new picture skills. Maybe you can do the same and move your baby mosuras to take a pic in a breeder box =P better pics nonethless

sorry Matt, hope this was an improved suggestion to Anna's? what I mean is it could be either snowwhite or golden bee whether it is CRS and CBS crossed and yes Zebra's right, its a lil overexposed so hard to tell what it actually is in person.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I don't see any yellow on them. They are very very white, like a sheet of paper. That's what makes it so hard to get a clear picture of them.


----------



## TheBigKahuna (Apr 29, 2010)

Matt I know what you mean. I too have both goldens and snow whites both in the same tank, but whenever I try to take a half decent picture of any of them, they all look the same  Anyways, congratulations on your shrimpies...they look great!


----------

